# WoW Mists of Pandaria 31.03.2012?



## Bufulol (23. November 2011)

Hallo!

Laut Amazon.de gibt es einen Releasetermin für das neue Add-On..es soll der 31.03.2012 sein.
World of WarCraft: Mists of Pandaria (Add-On): Amazon.de: Games

Laut Amazon.com ist noch nichts bekannt 
Amazon.com: World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria: Video Games

und bei Amazon.co.uk wird es noch gar nicht gelistet.

Allerdings wird schon wild spekuliert auf den gängigen MMO Seiten(buffed, gamona etc)

Ich persönlich glaub nicht dran....es befindet sich laut Blizzard selbst noch in der frühen Alpha Phase(Aussage von der Blizzcon Ende Okt.)....kann/wird sich noch einiges tun....
Der 4.3 Patch für den aktuellen Content steht auch noch vor der Türe und es wird geschätzt das dieser mit der ID am 06.12.2011(US-Server) kommen wird da eine Woche davor die Arena Season endet und das bisher immer ein Indikator war das der nächste Patch live geht.
Und vom 06.12.2011 bis 31.03.2012 ist nicht gerade ein großer Spielraum um den neuen Patch ausgibig zu spielen/testen.

Oder?


----------



## almfeg (23. November 2011)

jedesmal aufs neue :/ amazon und diverse andere seiten geben immer wieder irgendwelche releasedaten an und werden soweit nach hinten geschoben bis irgendwann offizielle daten da sind
so früh wird das neue addon definitiv nicht kommen, weil patch 4.3 noch live und die MoP-Beta auch noch nicht läuft


----------



## endgegner (23. November 2011)

Es könnte sein das Mist of Pandaria im 2. oder 3. Quartal kommt. 
Ich denke das es realistisch ist, da Blizzard ja auf den Spielerschwund reagieren wird und sich bestimmt nicht lange mehr dafür Zeit lassen wird.

Außerdem steht bei Amazon jetzt der 30 September als Erscheinungsdatum.


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2011)

30. September klingt realistischer.


----------



## The_Rock (24. November 2011)

Frühestens Ende des Jahres. Zwischen ner Blizzard Ankündigung und Release vergeht immer mindestens ein Jahr


----------



## Sn0w1 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke persönlich der 30. September könnte hinkommen.. Wenn Blizzard ein wenig gas gibt sollte das locker drin sein, ansonsten wie gewohnt im November/Dezember^^


----------



## Phesk (15. Januar 2012)

Davon ausgehend, dass es Mitte Januar zu spät für den Start einer Beta wäre, wenn das Siel im 1. Quartal erscheinen soll, gehe ich von mind. September/Oktober aus.
Zuerst kommt jetzt D3 und im Sommerloch released keiner sowas


----------

